# WinSock in VB6 (SendData Problem)



## deepmadan (Jun 1, 2011)

I am developing an application in VB6 which will communicate using UDP Connection to a hardware which recieves and sends data using UDP Connection. My Hardware works fine. It has already been tested with an application written in VisualC using UDP connection only. In VisualC, I had working on UDP Connection without Winsock.
Hardware's Remote IP and Port is been set to my computer's IP and Port 4040.

My code for connection and sending data is as below :


```
If Winsock1.State = sckClosed Then
   Winsock1.Protocol = sckUDPProtocol
   Winsock1.LocalPort = 4040    
   Winsock1.RemoteHost = "192.168.1.80"  'Hardware IP
   Winsock1.RemotePort = 4040               'Hardware's Port
   Winsock1.connect
   Winsock1.SendData "Hello"
Else
   Winsock1.Close
End If
[\code]

I debugged this code and also the hardware and i found that
  1. A Packet is sent to the hardware after WinSock1.connect command is executed.
  2. But no Packet is been send after SendData Command as it requires Winsock1 in Connected State.

I want to know if i could senddata using winsock without my connection being accepted by the remote machine(hardware).
I am even able to recieve messages from Hardware on the DataArrival Function.
```


----------

